
Ask HN: Is there a list of Aaron Swartz' projects? - freeelncer
Is there an overview of all the projects (known and lesser known) done by Aaron?
======
captn3m0
\- There is a memorial by Archive.org:
[https://archive.org/details/aaronsw](https://archive.org/details/aaronsw),
but that doesn't seem to include much code. A lot of his other work is
preserved here though.

\- His site/writing archives [https://github.com/tlevine/aaron-
swartz](https://github.com/tlevine/aaron-swartz)

\- Some of his code is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/aaronsw?tab=repositories](https://github.com/aaronsw?tab=repositories).
Archived at
[https://archive.org/details/aaronswGHarchive](https://archive.org/details/aaronswGHarchive)

\- Archive.org also has a list of his top HN posts:
[https://archive.org/details/NewsYcFrontpagePlusArticlesThrea...](https://archive.org/details/NewsYcFrontpagePlusArticlesThreads)

------
limeblack
You can check his SO for a general idea
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/4300/aaronsw](https://stackoverflow.com/users/4300/aaronsw)

